# 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle, daisy, chloe & myrtle kidded!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i can hardly wait! i have 4 pygmy does due in the next few weeks. they were all bred here to my cream/black pygmy buck. some had 5-day heats or heat signs a week or 2 after breeding so i'm not exactly positive on all their due dates. the earliest due date day 150, is jan 27 for the grey agouti and the black agouti. or they could be a week or 2 later along with my other 2 does. they're both light caramels. i had a terrible time getting pics this am and then camera batt died so i got none of the 1 doe. with all the bad experiences i've been hearing about i'm praying for safe healthy babies & moms! ray: and for lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 4 does due soon!*

Here's to :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: and happy and healthy kidding.... :hug: ray:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 142*

i've moved daisy into a separate pen now along with her buddy. she's gotten really uncomfortable and moves very slowly. her sides are sunken and her back looks ridged at the hips. ligs are very soft. she had a little yellow discharge 2 days ago. i also have the twins myrtle & tinkerbelle in their own pen now. they're very hard to catch so i haven't tried feeling their ligs but they should be due in the next 2 weeks too. i haven't had winter babies before so i'm really nervous about them kidding in cold weather. it's way below freezing and only getting colder in the next week! i check the barn regularly and have a baby monitor on. how quickly would a baby die from cold if it has a good mom? i'm gonna try hard to be there but i worry a little.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 148*

no babies yet. today is day 148 for daisy & myrtle unless they weren't bred till their 5-day heat. chloe & tinkerbelle are on day 141. they're udders are all quite equal in size although daisy's & chloe's do seem fuller. i'm expecting one of them will go first. last time daisy kidded triplets day 149, chloe kidded twins early morning day 144, and the other 2 singles on day 151. here's some updated belly pics. how many do you think for each?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 148*

Cute face... in the last photo...  .....I do see those baby bumps... :thumbup: can't wait to see the actual kids..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 148*

still nothing new! :GAAH: today was supposed to be day 150 for 2 does but i'm beginning to think they didn't settle till after their 5-day heat. i was really hoping for babies this week but may have to wait till next week then! their udders are filling slowly and ligs are soft. i sniffed polls but they all smell the same as my non-preggy doe. hoping for kiddies soon!!!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 148*

Maybe the no change in poll smell means ALL DOES! lol. Hang in there. The things our girls put us through....


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 148*

Pretty does! They all look to be having singles or twins! :greengrin: That head shot of Tinkerbelle looks IDENTICAL to a doe of mine that I bred! They look like the same goat!

Good luck! Hope everything goes ok! :thumb: :shades: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 148*

They are all very pretty indeed! I can't wait to see what they have! I hear ya on the waiting game, my first doe to kid this year went 4 or 5 days over her due date!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 148*

I hope they don't make you wait too long!

Tinkerbelle looks like my Heidi...lol


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 148*

awwwe cute girls! Will be watching to see what they give you!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! day 148*

this afternoon tinkerbelle had a sweet baby boy! :kidblue: she was so quiet about it, i didn't catch on she was in labor until an hour before she kidded. he came quite quickly & easily too. he seems to have 1 floppy ear instead of upright like the other. do you think it will be held up eventually or will it always just hang?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle kidded!*

VERY CUTE!!!

The ear should go up, thats just the way it was inside! They always erect!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle kidded!*

Awww...what a sweetie! Congrats!! And yep...Laura is right...the ear will go up.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle kidded!*

Oh, congratulations on your handsome little guy!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle kidded!*

Awwwwe look at that face!  Congrats on your little :kidblue:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle kidded!*

Awww he's so cute!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle kidded!*

thank-you all! mamma & baby are doing fine. they have a heat lamp so i hope he's warm enough. i think his ear is beginning to lift a little. 
the other 3 does are getting close too. i'm just hoping they don't all go at once! i only have 2 pens with heat lamps and hoped to give each doe a day or two alone with her kid/s. and now we have a major snow storm on the way! just great!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle kidded!*

:thumb: daisy is in labor! started last evening, i went to bed before midnight to get a few winks, went out at 4 this am and i think she won't wait much longer. she had to pick the nastiest night of the winter too! we're in the middle of ontario blizzard!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle kidded!*

Congrats :leap: , I hear ya Im hoping none of Mine go til the end of the week, but I think everyones going to go soon and at once...God help us all we must be nuts to be having kids right now...LOL!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle kidded!*

:clap: daisy kidded twins this morning :kidblue: :kidred: . boy looks just like tinkerbelle's boy but with wattles and the girl is a brown agouti i think. both doing great! daisy still needs to pass placenta. she kidded just over an hour ago. will post pics once i get some.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

daisy & kids are doing great! babies are nursing and daisy has passed placenta. now they're resting. i don't think daisy slept at all last night. and here they are...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

Aww... look at them so cute..... :thumb:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

wow... congrats..they are beautiful....you and the family should get some rest.. :sleeping:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

Wow! beautiful kids... love them.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

more babies on the way!  chloe is in labor. ligs are gone and udder is huge and tight. hopefully she kids this aft.


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

Wow! Busy day for you - congrats!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

The babies are sooo cute!  I love little goats but hubby says I can't have any :sigh:

Congrats on easy births. :stars:

The black goat i(myrtle?) n the first pictures is so round she looks like those angora bunnies that are all fluffy and look like round ball. Very cute little goat ball on tiny little legs. :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

Adorable!!! Just love mini babies  So little and just too cute! Congrats on 3 healthy deliveries! :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

awww they are so cute! Congrats on the new additions!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle & daisy kidded!*

:leap: we have twins! :kidred: :kidred: chloe kidded 2 hrs ago and they're doing great! now it looks like myrtle will be kidding tonight or tomorrow. her udder is filled and she's being very vocal for no reason.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle, daisy & chloe kidded!*

Congrats....you sound like ....you have been real busy.... :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle, daisy & chloe kidded!*

awwwwwe Congrats on your new additions! They are all soooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle, daisy & chloe kidded!*

yippee! :clap: :clap: myrtle also kidded twins :kidred: :kidred: ! i can't believe we have 4 baby girls in 1 day! chloe kidded around 7pm and then myrtle around 10pm. they had to go just when the temps are getting much colder tonight -18Celsius and will stay that way the next couple days! hope the kids stay under their heat lamps. they're all off to a good start! i'm thrilled! :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle, daisy & chloe kidded!*

They are SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 4 does due soon! tinkerbelle, daisy, chloe & myrtle kid*

How beautiful! Congrats on your 4 new little girls!!! Sounds like you had a very busy night. :shocked:


----------

